# free t3 lab question



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a question on ranges. I had my test done at labcorp and their range goes up to 4.2. My free t3 was at 5 pg/mL. I have seen somewhere that the top range can be up to 5.4. Should I be concerned if my free t3 is at 5 pg/mL?
I have no hyper symptoms and have a few hypo symptoms such as low body temp, cold hands, etc.
Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to base your lab result using the range provided.

A FT-3 of 5 is hyper for your current range.

What meds are you taking and do you have other lab results to share?


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

The thing is, I am showing no signs of being hyper. No rapid heart rate, excess sweating, no trouble sleeping, my blood pressure is steady at 110/70, and my body temp still runs low, like a high of 97.1, feeling cold, cold hands, low energy, dry skin, etc. 
My free t4 was at top of range at 1.7.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I have a question on ranges. I had my test done at labcorp and their range goes up to 4.2. My free t3 was at 5 pg/mL. I have seen somewhere that the top range can be up to 5.4. Should I be concerned if my free t3 is at 5 pg/mL?
> I have no hyper symptoms and have a few hypo symptoms such as low body temp, cold hands, etc.
> Thanks,
> Melissa


Are you on thyroid medication, specifically T3 and if so, what time do you take it and what time did you lab?

It is over the range. If you are not on T3 medication, I would be concerned. And if you are on T4 only, I would be concerned; either way. Different labs use different ranges because they use different assaying methods. So, stick with the range that goes w/your results.

Symptoms can and do cross over.

How do you feel? That is important criteria as well.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I am tirosint 150 mcg, (tirosint because I was allergic to something in synthroid and levoxyl and tirosint is hypoallergenic version of t4. And I am on 15 mcg of cytomel divided through the day. I last took cytomel at 5 in the evening and my blood draw was 10 am next day. 
I also actually just thought of something else. I am on hormone replacement. I take biest 50/50 at 2mg, progesterone 50mg, testosterone 5mg and dhea at 2.5mg. I think he is about to take me off dhea, I was on it because my numbers were real low across the board. (hysterectomy due to endometriosis a few years ago.). Could either one of those, especially dhea falsely raise the free t3 if i take my dose of biomedical hormones the morning before my blood draw?
I feel great besides being tired and cold. As i said, no symptoms of hyper whatsoever.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> I am tirosint 150 mcg, (tirosint because I was allergic to something in synthroid and levoxyl and tirosint is hypoallergenic version of t4. And I am on 15 mcg of cytomel divided through the day. I last took cytomel at 5 in the evening and my blood draw was 10 am next day.
> I also actually just thought of something else. I am on hormone replacement. I take biest 50/50 at 2mg, progesterone 50mg, testosterone 5mg and dhea at 2.5mg. I think he is about to take me off dhea, I was on it because my numbers were real low across the board. (hysterectomy due to endometriosis a few years ago.). Could either one of those, especially dhea falsely raise the free t3 if i take my dose of biomedical hormones the morning before my blood draw?
> I feel great besides being tired and cold. As i said, no symptoms of hyper whatsoever.


You know what I would do? I would call Labcorp and ask them that very question re the other meds. I surely would.

Let us know if you do this because I think we all would like to know the answer to your very good question.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been on dhea for a for a few month's and the dr is about to take me off of it because he don't want me on it for too long a time. i think i read somewhere that dhea could raise levels, can't remember where I read it. i am going to test again about 2 month's after I come off dhea so i can see if that changes anything.


----------

